# Need costume ideas for short plus-sized guy...



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

let me know if I crossed the line lol

PENGUIN








MAD HATTER








BEAST








TOAD








DOC OCK








COGSWORTH















LeFou








SULTAN








FUZZY LUMPKINS








SAMWISE GAMGEE








ALFRED HITCHCOCK








MAD EYE MOODY








PETER PETTIGREW / WORMTAIL








ED








CLIVE








CHUNK


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

How about the evil clown character from the Spawn movie?


----------



## blkhwks19 (Jun 23, 2016)

miles said:


> let me know if I crossed the line lol


Nope, I asked for it =]

I REALLY like Mad Eye Moody. Thats a great fit for me, and the props/accessories/cothes look easy enough to get a hold of for relatively cheap. I can even whip up an actual bionic eye with my hobby electronic stuff. Sounds way cool!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the Mad Eye Moody costume idea. I pulled together a quick and easy Prof. Sprout a couple of months ago for a 50th birthday party that was themed. It was fun and easy and really fit for me.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

A friend of mine who is short/portly went as comic book guy from the simpsons. It was perfect! Also you could maybe do kevin smith? Easy to throw on some shorts, a jersey, a wig and beard if you don't have one! 

My husband is 6'4 and portly and has a hard time finding premade costumes even the "one size fits all" are uaually ridiculously short on him or too small. We know your struggle but from then other side of the vertical coin. Good luck!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I'd love to see pics if you make a bionic eye


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Mad Eye Moody! Fantastic idea.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm putting together a mad-eye Moody costume with a bionic eye as well.


----------



## blkhwks19 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys, heres some pics of the finished Mad Eye Moody costume from last night's party.








The jacket set and wig were the only two pieces I really needed other than the homemade bionic eye.








Closer pic of the bionic eye. Basically turned a small LED screen into an eyeball using an Arduino Teensy, and a clear acrylic dome to magnify. Wrapped the whole thing in a faux leather, and attached straps, and ran the cable down my back and into the pocket of my overcoat, where it was plugged into a USB battery back. The eyeball is programmed to randomly look around autonomously with no input from me. Worked great as I walked around and mingled all night. Only complaint was that I had zero depth perception while wearing it, but it was worth the sacrifice!

Thanks again for all the great suggestions, and motivating me to make something really cool, that got tons of compliments!

On to next years costume....anyone got any more ideas....? =]


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

How about Svengoolie like I did this year. I'm 5' 5" and stout and I think my costume turned out ok.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you sure you are not Svengoolie? You look just like him.


----------

